# Finished my Pier/Surf Cart



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

All I'm missing is the pvc end caps on the bottom of the rod holders and maybe some stain on the bare wood. Only have about $15 in it. Ready to go live well and all.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice job! I like it!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

looks great...


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i can only see tiny pics...


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

good job and the price is right!:fishing:


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

nice:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Got bigger pics? I've been thinking about building one myself if I can find a "budget" plan.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Hannibal said:


> Got bigger pics? I've been thinking about building one myself if I can find a "budget" plan.


Your cart looks pretty sporty but I agree with Hannibal, needs bigger pictures. I tried downloading them and blowing them up but they just get fuzzier. I'm thinking about trying to make one too. Do you have an estimate of how much it weighs? Hope it works great for you JF56!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I can't see it. For $15 I WANNA SEE IT and make one!


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

It weighs about 12#-15# with just coolers and buckets. Add rods-cast net-beer-bait and ice it's still easy to roll. Still have room to hold sand spikes, chair, and clamp on umbrella with bungie straps.

I'll try to get the pics bigger and re-post.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Looks good (from what my near-sighted eyes can see)  How does it roll over soft sand?


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't do much with the photo. Took them with my cell phone. The pic goes to crap anytime I try to expand the size. 

I haven't had it on the sand yet. It is great on a pier or hard surface. Should be tollerable on the sand. My first cart. I use to use kids a wagon. For sure will roll better than that. I'm still keeping an eye out for two used front riding lawnmower wheels. Wider and maybe taller would be better yet.

Frame is a hand truck off a 480v shop heater, 1/4" ply on bottom and back, scrap from alum beach chair on top and front of bottom, 1.5" pvc on the rod racks, 1x2's box in the cooler-support the top and the cutting board. Wheels off yard cart.4.80x8 & 5/8" rod for axil. Holds tackle pack, small bucket with cast net, fish/bait cooler, beer cooler, and live well bucket on back, 4 rods on front.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

sweet!!! tight lines...


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

JFord56 said:


> I can't do much with the photo. Took them with my cell phone. The pic goes to crap anytime I try to expand the size.


you need to change the photo settings in your phone to get a larger picture...


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

JFord56 said:


> All I'm missing is the pvc end caps on the bottom of the rod holders and maybe some stain on the bare wood. Only have about $15 in it. Ready to go live well and all.


Don't use PVC end caps....they trap moisture and sand. On my PVC rod holders, the top bolt is round headed, just through one side of the PVC. Drill through both sides so you can put a screw driver through to tighten inside screw.

The lower bolt is covered by a piece of rubber hose so the threads on the bolt don't damage the rod butt. This bolt goes through both sides of the PVC tube. Make sure you use only stainless steal bolts.

The rear holder were originally 1.5" PVC, but I changed them to 2" and put 4 holders on the rear.

The front holders carry my rods, the rear carry my aluminum sandspikes

Here is a photo


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

i just finished my ice fishing sled....now something else to build....looks very cool.....not sure that would handle the size of my beer cooler.....


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

perchnut said:


> i just finished my ice fishing sled....now something else to build....looks very cool.....not sure that would handle the size of my beer cooler.....


Maybe you should try that sled on the sand also!


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

that is a thought.....but id need to get me some cool wheels....although, i have it mounted on big water skis,,,and those might just pull through the sand...but then id wear em down and have nothing for the ice....and i think i have an old handtruck in the garage,,and a plasma cutter and welder...i think i have something to do this weekend...but where to get some wheels


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

perchnut said:


> that is a thought.....but id need to get me some cool wheels....although, i have it mounted on big water skis,,,and those might just pull through the sand...but then id wear em down and have nothing for the ice....and i think i have an old handtruck in the garage,,and a plasma cutter and welder...i think i have something to do this weekend...but where to get some wheels


Google "Wheelez"


----------

